# Una Receta de Las Fiestas (A Recipe for Parties)



## cocinero (Dec 17, 2003)

This recipe is really great for potlucks, parties, or other celebrations of life.
This is easy to make and gets good reviews. This dish has great Mexican flavors. If you prefer to make the quicker version, use the canned chiles, however I like to use roasted, peeled, and seeded "Chiles Poblanos" (marvelous flavor).

If you wanted to use freshly cooked corn from the cob, it would be even better (I would do this, because I'm a "Gringo Loco" that spends a lot of time in the "cocina"!)

The idea of this recipe comes from one of my wonderful cookbooks written by Zarela Martinez (Food From My Heart). I add more sour cream and cheese, which I will include in the recipe below:

4	cups chicken broth (liquid for cooking rice)
2	cups rice cooked in salted chicken broth. After cooking spread the rice out on a cookie sheet to cool.
2	tablespoons cooking oil
1	medium Spanish onion, chopped (or white (traditional) or green onion)
1	large garlic clove, finely minced
2	small cans roasted green chiles, Anaheim, Ortega, etc., or the full flavored roasted, peeled, and seeded "Chiles Poblanos" 
2	cups corn kernels (frozen style OK)
2	cups sour cream or Mexican style "crema agría"
3/4 	lb. white cheddar cheese or other tradition meltable Mexican cheese
	salt to taste

Add cooking oil to a warm frying pan. Sauté onion and garlic until onion is clear. Add chiles and sauté for about a minute. Add cooked rice, corn, and sour cream. Stir well to blend flavors. Taste for seasoning from beginning to end.

Turn out into a buttered casserole dish. Bake at 350 degrees for about 30 minutes.
This can be made a day or two ahead and refrigerated until ready to bake.
Cooked this one many times. Always comes out great!

Bill Gibson
Crestline, CA


----------



## Chelle (Jan 11, 2004)

This looks yummy! I'm going to have to try it very soon.

One quick question, if I were to use fire-roasted New Mexico green chilies (have some in my freezer from chili season) how much would I use? I would guess about a cup?


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 12, 2004)

Cocinero;
   As I doon't speak Spanish you'll have to settle for a _mille grazi!_ for that fine looking recipe. Will try it very soon!


----------



## cocinero (Jan 12, 2004)

*Reply to Chelle*

Chelle,

That would be about right, about a cup of fire roasted chiles in the recipe.
This is always a crowd pleaser (get great comments on this one).

Regards!

Bill Gibson
Crestline, CA
"aficionado de la cocina mexicana"


----------



## SEÑORMuttley (Jan 16, 2004)

For a real crowd pleaser, substitute the standard green chiles for sandia or lumbre Hatch chiles.  

You may lose some friends but it will surely be entertaining.


----------



## mateix (Jan 19, 2004)

Hola Supongo que hablas como yo?Perhaps the recipe of the weekend in my country is the Paella,in a pan you fry chiken and rabit,after groceries,I you cook a little tomatoe,and colorante yellow,rice 20 minutes and then the paella is ready.Have you taste it.well take care.


----------

